# Saw a BMW E60 in person for the first time



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

hyepower said:


> New 5 looks like a Camry XLE ,,,Not worth 50K in my opinion,, ITs cheap.. the doors are light,,, flimsy,, the inside feels like a camry,, Cheap plastic nobs everywhere,, and whats with the stupid silver plastic on the doors,, I think BMW designers were on crack whrn they were working on this,, Look at the E39 and now look at this Piece of crap they came out with,, The inside is a piece of crap,, I Front of the car looks like a turd on weels,, the onl thing i like bout the car is the rear,, IF they made the front of the car looking like the new 7 series and kept the back how it is,,and brought back the interior of the e 39,, or maybe had the 7 series interior,, then maybe i would take one,, but as of now,,, Its a piece of crap,, Looks like a dam camry,, feels like a dam camry,, Does not feel like a 50K car,, Id rather buy a mercedes E or CLK class for the money,, atleast there car feels like quality,, FIRE THE WHOLE DESIGN TEAM OVER THERE DAMMIT,,


don't try to say they look alike, they look worlds apart. Compare the Cam w/ the ES before you move onto the Euros. :tsk:

and perhaps you should be reading up on some homework before you're so quick to say they feel like a camry. I dnot think road and track can't back things up when they put it as a contender for the car of the year. Has a measure of .90 g on the skidpad pretty amazing for such a size car. Numbers say it even if the design doesn't. The e60 is a great car.


----------



## Chnsky545i (Nov 10, 2003)

*The new E60 v. the E39*

I was at a gas station tonight, I had the opportunity to see the two cars side by side. The new E60 looks so much more aggressive and the E39 has started to look like an old car already. I agree the E39 is nice and has had a well run life(and will cintinue to), but the new E60 really is going to take off in my opinion. The reduced fender gap, aggressive stance, integrated body lines, it all comes together and the best of all it is this way stock, before we go and improve on the performance part. I agree the wheels can be improved upon, but let's admit it, there are not many that are great OEM. Just my opinion.
P.S. In regard to the Camry comments, we all know that the E60 looks nothing like the Camry (lexus ES), except the fact they both have four doors.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

hyepower said:


> New 5 looks like a Camry XLE ,,,Not worth 50K in my opinion,, ITs cheap.. the doors are light,,, flimsy,, the inside feels like a camry,, Cheap plastic nobs everywhere,, and whats with the stupid silver plastic on the doors,, I think BMW designers were on crack whrn they were working on this,, Look at the E39 and now look at this Piece of crap they came out with,, The inside is a piece of crap,, I Front of the car looks like a turd on weels,, the onl thing i like bout the car is the rear,, IF they made the front of the car looking like the new 7 series and kept the back how it is,,and brought back the interior of the e 39,, or maybe had the 7 series interior,, then maybe i would take one,, but as of now,,, Its a piece of crap,, Looks like a dam camry,, feels like a dam camry,, Does not feel like a 50K car,, Id rather buy a mercedes E or CLK class for the money,, atleast there car feels like quality,, FIRE THE WHOLE DESIGN TEAM OVER THERE DAMMIT,,


I must respectfully disagree...now this may be an "apples and oranges" comparison, but I can tell you that *no* _Camry_ drives like a *Bimmer*, a point which was definitely brought home to me today (1/18/2004) when I washed all three of our cars (I washed Karl Bimmer [325i] myself); took the 1996 Camry and 1990 Honda to the car wash.

Driving the 1996 Camry (which I hadn't driven for a while) - it felt like I was driving an aluminum can; after I remembered that Reverse is opposite of 5th, not 1st :eeps: , the road feel was numb, the connection with the car nonexistent. Now the Toyota Camry is a fine automobile in many, many ways - solid and reliable. But it is *no* Bimmer!

The 1990 Honda (no power steering :yikes: ), the spouse's daily driver, was so *filthy and disgusting * that I held my nose and wrestled it to the car wash (it's actually a silver gray color - all this time I thought it was *black!*  ). However, it has a most forgiving clutch - much easier than the Toyota's.

Back in Karl Bimmer - ahhhhhhhh! I deliberately took one of the twisty roads in Chino Hills (I drove the exact same road in the Camry, earlier, on the way back from the car wash) - what a *difference!* :thumbup:


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Don't egg this guy (Hyepower) on... we all know he is 12 and hopes to one day be able to afford a "real" car.
JB


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> The exterior has officially grown on me and I like the new headlights quite a bit. The trunk is still questionable but it is much improved over the 7-series.
> 
> Next time you visit the dealer, be sure and sit inside the car. I found the interior not at all to my liking...too Mercedes like. The dash is about a mile away from you and not at all personal...no cockpit feel. I didn't like the healiner material either...burlap sack??  There is also a cheapness feeling in general looking at all the plastic and materials. It didn't feel BMW to me.
> 
> ...


Chris,
Coming from you, I accept completely the assessment of the interior. Also, I am not a big fan of the double-hump/visor design of the dash.

Saw another E60 at the dealer today...Ti Silver/Black 530 Sport...while I was having my second headlamp bulb in a week replaced. (Feeling very smart about going Halogen, as it is a 10 minute fix. You have to leave the car all day to get a Xenon replacement. Boy, does this car go through the bulbs: six, including brakes and turn signals, in thirty months at last count).

I did not mean to suggest that the exterior was done as well as it could have been. Personally, I would have liked to have seen a more evolutionary transition. The car has charm, no doubt about it, but it could have done in a "kinder and gentler" way: keep the kidney grills integated into the hood, and not quite so much "flare" in the lights.
Cheers,
Herb


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

1RADBMR said:


> Chris,
> Coming from you, I accept completely the assessment of the interior. Also, I am not a big fan of the double-hump/visor design of the dash.
> 
> Saw another E60 at the dealer today...Ti Silver/Black 530 Sport...while I was having my second headlamp bulb in a week replaced. (Feeling very smart about going Halogen, as it is a 10 minute fix. You have to leave the car all day to get a Xenon replacement. Boy, does this car go through the bulbs: six, including brakes and turn signals, in thirty months at last count).
> ...


Hey Herb,

Yeah, I forgot about the HGDO being moved to the visor. Whose brain fart was that? How'd you like to readjust the mirror every time you hit #1? 

As far as bulbs go, I do have Xenons and they are fine, nearly 3 years of ownership...41k! Who's smart now??  However, for about a 2-month stretch, I was having all kinds of turn signal/brake light outage issues. I finally broke down and just replaced all of them. Everything's been fine now for several months.

Chris


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Hey Herb,
> 
> Yeah, I forgot about the HGDO being moved to the visor. Whose brain fart was that? How'd you like to readjust the mirror every time you hit #1?
> 
> ...


I see/presume CISCO doesn't take MLK Day off...how politically uncorrect!  Missed your point on the visor. I don't like Xenon lights, when on the receiving end, and figured enough folks would already hate me for driving the car (the way I do).


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

1RADBMR said:


> I see/presume CISCO doesn't take MLK Day off...how politically uncorrect!  Missed your point on the visor. I don't like Xenon lights, when on the receiving end, and figured enough folks would already hate me for driving the car (the way I do).


No MLK holiday for us. 

Oh, I meant the UGDO on the rear-view mirror (not the freakin' visor!  )Sorry about that.

Chris


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

A fellow CSCOer. Speaking of I just saw a new E60 in the bldg A parking lot. What can I say, thought it was gorgeous. I looked over at my dirty E39 and it looked old, er, classic in comparison.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

norcal 528i said:


> A fellow CSCOer. Speaking of I just saw a new E60 in the bldg A parking lot. What can I say, thought it was gorgeous. I looked over at my dirty E39 and it looked old, er, classic in comparison.


BLASPHEMY... you must be cast from the group!!! :bawling:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I like the exterior just fine on the E60 but the interior is fighting me thus far....

Chris


----------

